# Bersa Mags? Good place to buy some.



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

Does anyone know a good website thats cheap to purchase bersa .380 mags?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There was someone on here a couple of weeks ago that was having a hard time coming up with mags for the Bersa. Something about all the dealers are sold out and they are waiting on a new shipment to come in. This fellow checked everything he could on the webb and was coming up empty handed. Good luck.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Check out this forum: www.bersatalk.com

They seem to know where all the Bersa dealers are.

WM


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Try here too, http://www.gunclips.net/bersa.html best prices I've found and fast service.

Cheers


----------



## oppie (Nov 27, 2006)

*Bersa Mags - Good luck*

Honestly, i don't think there is a good place to buy Bersa Mags...at least not UC9 13 rd. I placed my order April 20th. I gave my self over a month to be sure I'd have it in time for Memorial day weekend. Still waiting...

The sites mentioned were out of stock then and still are. I check occasionally. The minute I find one, I'm canceling my order. Love the gun but the whole magazine "shortage" is a joke. If I'm paying $50 for a magazine, I don't expect to wait 2+ months and still not have it.



Theprofessor said:


> Does anyone know a good website thats cheap to purchase bersa .380 mags?


----------



## Gila Jorge (Jul 4, 2007)

Just ordered from YourGunParts.com and they were instock and already shipped out...should be here by week end. I have a Bersa UC9...also got
a holster coming too.


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

*http://www.yourgunparts.com is the BEST!*


----------

